# Headley Britannia



## christine48 (1 April 2014)

I've just seen a post on Horse & Country's Facebook page that she has died. It doesn't give any details but sounds as if she had been XC schooling today.
Such a shame, she was such a talented little horse.


----------



## Dunlin (1 April 2014)

Sadly she was PTS today, no exact details given on the cause but she was XC schooling. Fantastic little mare.

http://www.horseandcountry.tv/news/2014/04/01/headley-britannia-put-down-age-21

http://www.lucindafredericks.com/#/news/4572962547


----------



## Alan's mum (1 April 2014)

R.I.P Pocket Rocket

Lucinda must be feeling like nothing on earth tonight


----------



## PorkChop (1 April 2014)

How lovely that their last day together sounded perfect RIP Brit x


----------



## Clodagh (1 April 2014)

Oh no. I loved that little mare. So sad.


----------



## Fools Motto (1 April 2014)

Such an amazing little mare. RIP Brit. 
Feel for all involved.


----------



## Daffodil (1 April 2014)

Totally shocked.   Dreadful news.


----------



## Luci07 (1 April 2014)

Genuinely shocked and feel so sorry for Lucinda and all of Little Brits entourage. RIP little mare...


----------



## paulineh (2 April 2014)

How sad . What a gutsy mare she was . My thoughts are with Lucinda at this time. 
RIP Britania RIP


----------



## Honey08 (2 April 2014)

There's now an update on Horse and Hound's page about it.  Broke her leg while schooling XC with a working pupil.  How sad for everyone. RIP Little Brit.


----------



## skint1 (2 April 2014)

So sad, my heart goes out to all of them.  RIP little mare x


----------



## Daffodil (2 April 2014)

How awful.   The poor working pupil must feel utterly awful.  Glad that Lucinda was there  though, which must help a tiny bit.   RIP Little Brit.


----------

